# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se تحديثات :  4SE Update V1.9.0 - 9th Jan, 2013

## mohamed73

*The much awaited update for 4se is ready*  *2013.01.09: V1.9.0*
 ■ Added support for MSM7227A chipset
 ■ Xperia miro (ST23), Xperia J (ST26), Xperia TX (LT29), Xperia T  (LT30), Xperia V (LT25), Xperia E (C1504, C1604) models added to a list
 ■ EROM'less A1 phones recovery bug fixed (assume flashing operation will rewrite cert)
 ■ Italian, German, Dutch and Polish locales improved
 ■ Slovak and Indonasian locales added
 ■ Extra confirmation added for closing with active downloads
 ■ S1 flashing now uses disk cache instead of RAM for unzip
 ■ SmartCard update (if requires) warning added
 ■ Signature unlock tab stays hidden for empty server login details
 ■ New splash design  *Download Link:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *4SE Reseller list: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
Old Thread for last releases: *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## حسين يعقوب

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## ez2010zo

شرح اكتر من رائع

----------


## ez2010zo

لماذا لم تقليل عدد المشاركات

----------

